# What is the sexiest amp gut you have ever seen???



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I vote for the DLS Ultimate series amplifiers.

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/

What is the sexiest amp gut you have seen?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

An all-time favorite...

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/ADCOM_GFA_4702/


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Arc Audio 4000 SE 
Brax X2400.2 Graphic Edition
TRU Technology C7
JBL A6000Gti

Brax and 4000 SE being my favorites.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

What amplifier is that that I believe one of the hated guys had on display in his trunk....very interested looking amplifier reminds me of the Cosmic Key in He-Man masters of the universe. Very interesteing looking piece.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> What amplifier is that that I believe one of the hated guys had on display in his trunk....very interested looking amplifier reminds me of the Cosmic Key in He-Man masters of the universe. Very interesteing looking piece.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Sherwood_SCA-2100/


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

ca90ss... "Nice grouping!" 

What's the amp shown right after the Audison HR100?

Sorry about the Young Frankenstein quote! ha ha


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> What's the amp shown right after the Audison HR100?


It's a Monolithic A1001M


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Sorry about the Young Frankenstein quote! ha ha


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^^ Kenneth Mars... priceless!


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

Esoteric amps, that adcom is sexy as hell also. Damn I miss that amp

Orion NT amps have sexy insides also
Phass RE2, Phoenix Gold MS and ZPA series

But i think the SIGNAT RAMBO takes it


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Phoenix_Gold_MS1000/


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I don't know how "sexy" it is but the JBL/CROWN A6000GTi always make me go DAAAAMN! When I see it.
























http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/JBL_A6000GTi/


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Well, I don't know how "sexy" it is but the JBL/CROWN A6000GTi always make me go DAAAAMN! When I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! 

You say Crown as in the manufacturers of the "Macro" series amps? I once heard a Crown Macro series in an A/B comparison against a Krell KSA-300. the souce was a Stax CD player, with an ML Preamp. The speakers were B&W 801's. Powerwise the Crown blew the Krell away. Quality wise they sounded different, but one was no better than the other. The only thing is the you have to setup the Crown in a different room because the fan is loud as hell. for the price difference I take the Crown over the Krell any day of the week. But since we are talking about sexy amplifiers the Krell wins there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Well, I don't know how "sexy" it is but the JBL/CROWN A6000GTi always make me go DAAAAMN! When I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I think this is pretty sexy:

http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/products/853.asp?action=imagePopup&imageId=pd_t_img1


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote for the pic..... I had to sell ALL of my furniture to buy this big ass amp!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have more pretty ones to find but this is a couple pics of my old JDM Technics gear, totally straight line with gain. I also have another matching amp (bridgeable) and a tuner. all 100% functional and sitting ona shelf racked up because I need some speakers to finish up the rig 




















Chad


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

chad said:


> Quote for the pic..... I had to sell ALL of my furniture to buy this big ass amp!


The amp isn't big... the guy holding it is 3' 8" tall.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I think this is pretty sexy:
> 
> http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/products/853.asp?action=imagePopup&imageId=pd_t_img1


I misread you want Guts. :blush:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------

